# Any solution to my Grandpa's blackout problem?



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

My grandparents have a cabin in Burnett County, Wisconsin. Being from Minnesota, Grandpa loves to watch the Twins on FSN, but they're blacked out on DirecTV because the cabin is in Wisconsin. The Brewers are shown on an alternate channel, but he has no interest in watching the Brewers unless they're playing the Twins. Now that the Twins have dumped the Sunday games on WFTC, there will be even fewer games available this year.

Any way around this problem? I would consider taking up a collection among the family to pay for MLB EI, but I suspect the Twins would still be blacked out...


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I recommend checking the directv website to see what teams/ rsn's would be blacked out. Just to make sure


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Tell him to stop drinking.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Major League Baseball drives all TV game blackout rules, not DirecTV.

DirecTV just abides by those rules. It's the same for most other major sports.

He should call his local stations and ask them how they are implementing those rules.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

You wll want to contact DirecTV directly, but using the zip code for the county seat, you are in only Brewers territory.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

SamC said:


> You wll want to contact DirecTV directly, but using the zip code for the county seat, you are in only Brewers territory.


DirecTV can't change the blackout rules.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

With MLB EI you can watch any team that is out of market without being blacked out.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

That's what I would suggest. Get MLB EI for the cabin. Problem solved.


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

OK, thanks! I see they have a free preview coming up. We suspend service for the winter, but maybe I'll restart it a few weeks early this year to make sure the Twins games are in the clear before paying the money.


----------

